# kawasaki mule floods engine with gas.



## encoreman (Sep 16, 2010)

Help!! I have a '05 3010 transmule 4x4 with 700+ hours. Last year shop burnt up 3 new fuel pumps said I needed a $1100 wiring harness, I fixed it with an aftermarket low pressure fuel pump. I used it 50-60 hours during deer season, and into the spring, left it sit for 2 months without using it. When I went to crank it, the cylinders and crankcase were  full of gasoline. I pulled carb and looked at it, it was clean, could it be from ethanol gas?? I try to use ethanol free gas, but sometimes can't. Thanks for any input. Mac


----------



## Napi (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm not familar with the Mule engines, but sounds like a float or needle & seat problem if it has a regular carb. (Some of this newer stuff is fuel injected.) If the float gets a hole it won't raise to shut off gas flow via the needle and seat. And this gas we have now gives my small engine stuff a fit. Check the needle to see if it has crud on it. With the carb bowl off and gas line attached you should be able to raise the float with your hand to see if it stops the gas flow.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Sep 17, 2010)

You said the crankcase and cylinders were full of gas, I assume you already changed the oil and filter. You also need to replace the air filter and clean the airbox. Try Seafoam in the tank and run it long enough to the carb and let it soak overnight. If it runs OK after that you're done except for changing the oil again, you need to get all of the gas contaminated oil out of it so you may have to change the oil several times to get it all out. If you leave the gas in the motor it will cause parts to wear prematurely and cost you big bucks. Oil and filters are a lot cheaper than a motor rebuild.

Start using Sta-Bil ethanol treatment in your tank in the future.

BTW, if the Seafoam doesn't fix your carb problems then it's time to take it off and clean and/or rebuild it, but you already knew that.

Try Seafoam first, it really does work.


----------



## stevetarget (Sep 17, 2010)

it almost has to be a sticking float or stuck needle in the carb for the crancase to fill with gas. You might also consider adding a fuel shutoff valve on the fuel lines since offf road vehicles are subject to a lot of bouncing and could cause either to stick. Bouncing down the hwy on a trailer is also hard on a float.


----------



## encoreman (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I took the carb off, looks like new inside, didn't see anything unusual. I soaked her down in seafoam, will put it together Sat and see what happens. I already drained oil and installed new filter. Oil is cheap compared to an engine job. I hope the seafoam does the trick. This stuff is almost a miracle cure. Will post after I re-assemble and test. Mac


----------



## nkbigdog (Sep 18, 2010)

*Something else to think about*

I agree with the float and seat. Also may want to put some marvel mystery oil in the cylinder crank it with the plug out then reinstall plug.  If the cylinder was washed clean that will help protect the rings and wall against damage due to lack of lube.  Just an Idea good luck.


----------

